

10th largest site MySpace announces microformats support - icco
http://marshallk.com/10th-largest-site-online-to-launch-microformat-integration-network

======
DarkShikari
Is MySpace considered so unimportant by the web community that its name has to
be prefixed with "10th largest site" in order to try to get attention?

~~~
swixmix
It does when posted on the 5,220th largest site.

~~~
icco
Only 5,220? that seems rather high. I thought this site was much more obscure
than that.

